# Adriana Lima Makeup question



## nuriee (Dec 30, 2007)

http://adrianalimafan.net/photos/200...t_game_71.jpeg

Does anyone know what products (preferably MAC) I could buy to get this look? 

Thanks!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 30, 2007)

hm i would guess Tempting e/s
teddy eye kohl
maybe sunbasque blush and clear gloss


----------



## (:KrIsTy:) (Dec 30, 2007)

i know this is not a MAC products but she uses NARSCheek Color in Cactus Flower


----------

